# hobbies of Dereham



## Geoffrey (22 Mar 2009)

Hi all hobbies of dereham now stock Olson Scrollsaw blades.
And i have asked if they will stock Flying Dutchman blades :wink: 

 Geoff 

HERE www.alwayshobbies.com


----------



## chrispuzzle (22 Mar 2009)

Great news, although I see it is only a small range currently stocked and no fine blades.

I believe the Niqua "Yellow Label" blades which have been Hobbies mainstay for years (and have a wider range, going down to 00) is made by the same manufacturer in Germany as Flying Dutchman? The Yellow Label blades are much less aggressive than FD though, with a less well defined set of teeth.


----------



## Geoffrey (22 Mar 2009)

Hi Chris i have used yellow label blades and found them good for some jobs not as aggressive as FD .
Paraphs if scrollers use them and ask for things they may stock them.
They have some nice scroll saws as well.
I have AWVS18 that i like but the Table is not ground flat so i have taken it off and made my own i found out how bad it was wen i tried to do some Compound cutting.

Regards Geoff


----------

